# Blue Wasp



## kalgra (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm starting to experiment with deeper stacks. I was not entirely thrilled with my lighting or the composition of this one but over all was pretty happy with the quality of the stack. The reflective surfaces on this guy made it really tough for me to get decent lighting no matter how I tried to diffuse the light it just wasn't working for me. Typically I use speed lights but for this one I use two small led lamps which once I made some paper diffusers reduced my light so much each image ended up needed a 3 second exposure. So Id say im doing something wrong in terms of lighting.




Blue Wasp 44 stack by Kristian Algra, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 9, 2016)

Incredible detail. I'll be having nightmares. I hate those things.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 23, 2016)

Your a freak. I would stop there and slap myself silly, tell the wife to yell at me, and eat a bowl of lucky charms.


----------



## Emanuel M (Aug 25, 2016)

Very nice, but you have to diffuse that light 
I dream of that lens...
Amazing detail with no workarounds


----------

